# Erosion on steep bank - 6" pvc



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

So I ran this 6" pipe about two years ago, my gutters downspouts connect to it via 4" pvc and my french drains are also connected via 4" - I balanced my gutters so front half drains out to the front via 4" pvc on their own dedicated lines and the back goes into this 6" -

I should have extended this 6" out further but I was a little hesitant because my son and my neighbors son play and go back and forth.. other people also fish around the area's to and I didn't want this tacky pipe sticking out. I have now come to the conclusion I need to extend it but I really need some idea's on how to do this and it not look tacky 

I have several catch basins for the french drain but my gutters drain directy into the 6" probably creating a higher flow than needed.. I have thought about putting another basin right before the 6" drains out to reduce the water flow rate as well.. any thoughts and idea's would be appreciated.. as you can see I put down some river rock I already had but that was a bad idea and I've hauled dirt in a couple times and put some leftover sod down to build it up


----------

